# Alte Server sterben aus..



## coalas (23. September 2010)

Hi.
Also ich Spiele auf Terrordar auf der Allianz seite, schon seit Anfang an. 
Ich hatte jetzt eine längere WoW Pause, aber schaue da ich Spiele wieder^^. 
So nun will ich von euch wissen, wieso zum Kukuk da fast kein Schwein mehr ist (auf der Ally seite). 
Dalaran ist nur noch von Horde bevölkert, sie könnten in Sturmwind ein Lager aufschlagen ohne das jemand sich wehren würde. Ich hab grad mal vielleicht ein Halbesjahr Pause gemacht, da kann es doch nich sein das von heute auf morgen die Allianz auf diesem Server ausstirbt. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen was passiert ist? Wieso es fast nur noch Horde gibt?


----------



## WarriParanoia (23. September 2010)

weil sich alle in die hose gemacht haben und weggetranst sind weil es ja zuviel "böse" horde gibt die einen ganken kann.....

bin auch "Terrordarianer Ally" und habe 3 monate pause gemacht, weil es einfach ankotzt das man keine raids grps für weekly oder tausendwinter mal gewinnt.......


----------



## plastic (23. September 2010)

auf garrosh das selbe. jetzt ist es knapp 3 uhr früh und uns gehört endlich tw. nur dass man um solch unchristliche zeit keine ak25 gruppe mehr findet -.- ich hoff sowas kommt in zukunft nicht wieder, denn recht einsehen will ich es nicht, mir meine 264er hände für pve aus nem schlachtfeld zu holen, weil ich einfach kein würfelglück haben will und die tokens wenigstens auch bei andren gildis gut aufgehoben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


marken hätt ich zb genug herr blizzard^^ t10.25 mit marken und 10,5 mit token aus ini. mach das mal bitte, herr blizzard, dann sind wieder 1 1/2 mio. mehr user glücklicher xdd


----------



## blooooooody (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also ich Spiele auf Terrordar auf der Allianz seite, schon seit Anfang an.
> Ich hatte jetzt eine längere WoW Pause, aber schaue da ich Spiele wieder^^.
> So nun will ich von euch wissen, wieso zum Kukuk da fast kein Schwein mehr ist (auf der Ally seite).
> ...




Leute kommen und gehen... 


So Thema gecleart, ab zum nächsten und Closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumika (23. September 2010)

Nun ja nachdem mann den char von Alli zu Hordi transen kann und natürlich umgekehrt ^^, dachten sich wohl einige heul heul wir verlieren immer im bg unser pool is scheiße für Hordi / Alli also sind se auf die andere seite um im bg mehr zu reißen. Schon verlor die Seite ne menge spieler die die übrig blieben fingen jetzt wegen der ungleichheit der kräfte (zb Tausendwinter dauernd zu verlieren) auch an zu transen. Übrig blieben nur noch die PvE ler den sowas eh am Arsch vorbei geht was im PvP abgeht.

Komm von Eredar da siehts auch ned besser aus hab auf Horden und Alli seite meine 80 er vor ner weile sah es noch so aus das Allis 1 k winter nie hatten Horde mit 3 schlachtgruppen standen umringend vor dem Alli spawnpunkt und ballerten (mit katapulte usw) aufs lager ein.
Blizzard hatt irgendwie mit den mist tief in den dreck gegriffen^^. Allis haben keine lust mehr dauernd zu verliehren und auf der anderen seite hatts die pvp hordis schlechtweg gelangweilt nur zu gewinnen ohne geringster gegenwehr is scho ka demotivierend wenn mann mit knapp 80 - 120 hordis in 1 k winter die 7 Allis suchen musste die dort wahren. 

Als sieger hab ich mich nach son scheiß nie gefühlt weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen Seite.

Bin seid kurzen wieder da n paar Marken farmen für die umsetzung von Marken auf Ehrenpunkte oder so. Jeden tag kommen irgendwelche schlaumeier nach if um dort zu nerven werden kaum beachtet rotten die npcs vom Braufest aus und weil dort keiner sich wehrt kommen se hoch nach if und sterben erst nachdem se knapp 10 min vor der bank gestreßt haben und dann die Auctionatoren gekillt haben was scheinbar dann ENDLICH als antrieb reicht das ma 10 allis rüberkommen und die spinner killen.

Musste nach ner random HC daily letztens auch n Ele killen den ich ned bemerkte als ich zurück kam und grad im menü was schaut hab, und der dachte HEY jetz ärger ich ma den warri tank und kille vor seinen Augen den rüssi händler danach hatt er noch so rumgezappelt vor mir so (nach dem motto) : na los komm scho ! hast angst hmm ? Hab die flasche dann durch if geprügelt bis er ned mehr wieder kam. Und solchen leuten is halt freier zugang gewehrt weil so viele PvP ler abgehauen sind und die typen machen lassen was se wollen.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> So nun will ich von euch wissen, wieso zum Kukuk da fast kein Schwein mehr ist (auf der Ally seite).



Weil, und jetzt kommt was wichtiges, ganze Legionen von sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, allianz ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Allianzlern inzwischen auf Horde getranst sind, um mit anderen, die mehr ihrer gefühlten persönlichen imbaness entsprechen "im BG so richtig fett abzugehen"...so wie mami es beim Kauf des Spiels versprochen hat.


Das hat zu zwei Dingen geführt:

Erstens gibt es jetzt kaum mehr Allys, weil wir Hordler jetzt diese ganzen Flaschen am Hals haben.

Zweitens ist Horden BG inzwischen sone Art russisches Roulette. In 50% der Fälle kommste mit 10-14 anderen echten Hordlern rein, und haust die Allianz wie gewohnt in die Pfanne. Es wird gehealt, es wird CCt, super Deal. In den restlichen 50% bist du mit einem Haufen Rohrkrepierer im BG, die in den meisten Fällen entweder Krieger, Hunter, DKs oder Retris sind, meistens so Spezialisten mit halb wütendem Gladiset, dem Trinket von der lvl 55 DK Startquest und Chuchus Horrorkasten.

Da wird dann fröhlich auf dem Protpally rumgeeiert, während ein 18k Diszipriest 5 Meter weiter steht...mehr muss ich glaub net sagen.

Also bleib cool, und warte einfach noch ein paar Monate...dann kommen all die sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, horde ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Hordler wieder zu euch zurück, ihr habt wieder volle Hütte und wir ziehen BGs endlich wieder entspannt durch.


----------



## failrage (23. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Also bleib cool, und warte einfach noch ein paar Monate...dann kommen all die sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, horde ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Hordler wieder zu euch zurück, ihr habt wieder volle Hütte und wir ziehen BGs endlich wieder entspannt durch.



Das wäre ne tolle Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumika (23. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zweitens ist Horden BG inzwischen sone Art russisches Roulette. In 50% der Fälle kommste mit 10-14 anderen echten Hordlern rein, und haust die Allianz wie gewohnt in die Pfanne. Es wird gehealt, es wird CCt, super Deal. In den restlichen 50% bist du mit einem Haufen Rohrkrepierer im BG, die in den meisten Fällen entweder Krieger, Hunter, DKs oder Retris sind, meistens so Spezialisten mit halb wütendem Gladiset, dem Trinket von der lvl 55 DK Startquest und Chuchus Horrorkasten.




Muss ja sagen BG sieht bei uns irgendwie seltsam aus xD vor kurzem war alterac we 2 wochen oder her Oo ka es... nun ja ich hab auf beiden seiten dann bg macht mit Alli 4-5 runden mit Hordi 4-5 runden während die allis gewohnt in der deppenkurve draufgingen ( wobei ich sagen muss bei horde is zur zeit modern sich mit 15 mann aufwärts bei Galvangar reinzustellen und zu deffen ) spielten Hordler jetz meist so : Am anfang des Bgs sagt meist n dk go go durchreiten und boss klatschen is IMMER n win ( muss sagen von 10 versuchen klappt das evtl 2 ma) kanpp 20 mann reiten durch pullen den Boss ausversehen ._. (aber echt so gut wie immer) und sterben dann woraufhin das Bg in Zergerac endet und es nun nur noch schicksal is welche seite gewinnen tut. Es is so leicht wie dumm die sind im Bg mit meiner dot hexe beim boss rein portal stellen in ner ecke warten... ... ... ah da steht ja der erste heiler fear WAHHHHHHHH rennt in dem raum is tot. Gehe zurück in meiner ecke fear dem nächsten WAHHHHH bubble noch ma gerettet... rennt raus boss resettet... ... schurke denkt sich ah die bösse rennen grad raus jetz is meine chance ! greift mich an hexerportal an puff boss is zurück bämm schurke tot . Der Tank is endlich da oft n 60 k dudu oder sonst was fürn tank scheinbar egal das da n alli drinsteht rennt los er is ja eh imba zack 3 heiler fangen an tank rennt rein... deathcoil ... ... fear....... fear.... ah tank is tot rummms wipe ^^

Manchen werden jetz 2 gedanken durch den kopf gehen

1. Wie du warst also der verdammte . *++ +* +##+ #+# Hexer der da stundenlang nix anderes zu tun hatt als uns wipen zu lassen ? ! wegen dir zergen wir !!!

2. Hm seltsam ich bin Alli und vor dem char trans dingens von Blizzard haben wir auch Zergerac so behindert gespielt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen was passiert ist? Wieso es fast nur noch Horde gibt?


Weil Horde besser ist?!


----------



## Entenza (23. September 2010)

ich spiele auf nefarian (horde, seid servre da is) allerdings gibt e shier jetzt auch kaum noch allis ist mal glück wenn man einen irgendwo in azeroth mal antrifft. is schon bissl merkwürdig. blizz hat damals schon den fehler gemacht zu schnell zu viele servr rauszuhauen. das ende vom lied. kaum welche sind wirklich ausgelastet.

und der realmpool von blackrock also meiner, da verliert horde permanent im bg die einfachsten pvp grundkenntnisse werden nicht eingehalten.


----------



## Hugo2000 (23. September 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Weil Horde besser ist?!



Besser in was ? In einer Gruppe, Lowies killn ? Ja darin sind sie wircklich besser.
Horde gibt es nur von Tag zu Tag mehr, da sich diese wie die Karnickel vermehren. Oder etwa doch weil Ally zu Horde wechselt ? Naja da sind manche Allianz Spieler einfach zu faul um sich zu Pflegen und wechseln zur Horde, da sie wissen dass man dies dort nicht braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Ich warte nur auf den ersten der wieder schreit: hordler sind eh nur kiddys.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf den ersten der wieder schreit: hordler sind eh nur kiddys.



Hm komisch, früher wars immer andersrum. Mittlerweile gibts auf beiden Seiten exakt gleich viele Kiddys, da grob geschätzt 95% aller Spieler welche sind.
Wer weiß, ich vielleicht auch? oder du? oder jemand anderes?


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

-


----------



## Jarvic (23. September 2010)

Also irgendwie ist das doch lustig :-) Da wechseln Allies zur Horde, weil sie dauern TW verlieren. Man könnte sich ja auch mal überlegen, woran das liegt, dass sie TW ständig verlieren..... Ich spiele Horde und es stimmt wirklich....TW gehört zu 99% der Horde. Ich habe es aber auch schon selbst erlebt, dass die Allies richtig clever gespielt und das Schalchtfeld innerhalb kürzester Zeit gewonnen haben. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Allie-Spieler in TW keinen Gemeinsinn haben und lieber vor sich hin zergen, anstatt
sich mal an eine kluge Taktik zu halten :-) Einfach die Fraktion zu wechseln ist recht einfallslos :-)


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Das mit dem Zergen ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel, das Problem gibt es auf Ally- wie auch auf Hordeseite und es gibt auch nie eine Antwort wenn man mal nachfragt.
Das größere Rätsel ist auch wieso eigentlich immer die Gruppe zergt in der man selber spielt und die gegnerische Gruppe fast perfekt spielt.


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. September 2010)

Ich finde Blizz hat mit dem Fraktionswechsel zwar was tolles erfunden, jedoch sollte man dazu auch eine Beschränkung der max. Hordler/Allys auf den Servern ansetzen, so das es nicht mehr als X Hordler auf dem Server geben kann. Vielleicht sollte Blizz aber auch einfach mal 1-2 Server zumachen oder kostenlose Fraktionswechsel anbieten, vielleicht würde sich dann ja mal was tun.

Bei uns auf'm Server gibt's auch zu 50% nur noch die Sorte Hordler, die nach einem Whipe oder nach einem nicht erhaltenen Loot direkt den Raid verlassen und meinen Sie sind die Helden, das gab's auf Hordenseite früher nicht so häufig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Mir ist auch mal aufgefallen, das wenn man sich entscheidet irgendwann mit zu Zergen und die gegnerischen Spieler somit schneller down sind, entscheiden sich die Zerger entweder für fh zergen oder Flagge besorgen, also eine 50% chance das ein win wird.


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. September 2010)

Vieleicht sind die Allianz Spieler der ersten Stunde einfach älter geworden und müssen sich nun um den 
kleinen WoW Nachwuchs kümmern.

Fraktionen PvP ist eh der letzte Mist in mmo's. Der kleinste Fehler im Design und die Sache kippt.
Es folgt dann für die unterlegene Fraktion nur noch Frust und ist damit beendet.
Das Ungleichgewicht wird sicher mit Cata noch grösser werden und PvP in WoW damit
hoffentlich wieder zu etwas mit dem sich eine verschwindenen Minderheit beschäftigt.

Alle PvP Lastigen mmo's sind Flops. Das Konzept scheint also nicht aufzugehen.

Warten wir mal Cata ab. Ich hoffe ja das Blizz dann alle PvP Realms in einen Sack äh Pool wirft.
Damit ist der PvP Fraktion dann endlch ihre kleine heile Welt gegeben.


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

-


----------



## Fedaykin (23. September 2010)

Threadtitel: "Alte Server sterben aus..."

Du sprichst aber lediglich von deinen Erfahrungen auf einem bestimmten Server. Somit passt der Threadtitel in keinster Weise zu deinem "Problem", wenn man es so nennen mag. Ggf. wurde der Titel bewusst gewählt um ein wenig die Sensationstrommel zu schlagen, wer weiß.

Spieler kommen und gehen. Es gibt alte Server die sind nach wie vor dicht bevölkert.

Thema geklärt, vote for /closed


----------



## Tomratz (23. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Weil, und jetzt kommt was wichtiges, ganze Legionen von sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, allianz ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Allianzlern inzwischen auf Horde getranst sind, um mit anderen, die mehr ihrer gefühlten persönlichen imbaness entsprechen "im BG so richtig fett abzugehen"...so wie mami es beim Kauf des Spiels versprochen hat.
> 
> 
> Das hat zu zwei Dingen geführt:
> ...



Bin zwar Ally, aber dein Post made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Mit Cata werden *alle* europäischen Server in einen Realmpool zusammengeschmissen.



wo steht das?


----------



## Freakypriest (23. September 2010)

Ist leider so. 
Aber als Thread alte Server sterben aus stimmt nicht, viele alte sind nach wie vor voll auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Deathloc (23. September 2010)

Galjun schrieb:


> wo steht das?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe nur gehört, dass es mit Cataclysm Realmpool-übergreifende BGs geben wird. Quellen Aber die Zusammenlegung der Realmpools halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## daturah (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf den ersten der wieder schreit: hordler sind eh nur kiddys.






hordler sind eh nur kiddys.


----------



## Denmaru (23. September 2010)

Dafür hast du doch sicher einen Beleg, oder?


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

-


----------



## Deathloc (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Es bezieht sich auf einen vorherigen text, in dem es um Bgs geht.
> Man kann den Satz so auslegen wie man will.
> Im PvP wird es einen Europaweiten Realmpool geben.



Quelle? Ich konnte verschiedensten Quellen (s.o.) nur entnehmen, dass es eine *Realmpool-übergreifende* BG-Suche geben wird. Für mich heißt das im gleichen Zuge aber nicht, dass es einen neuen EU-Realmpool geben wird. Ich denke es ist ein Unterschied - neuer Realmpool versus Realmpool-übergreifend...


----------



## Fedaykin (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Laut einer Umfrage sind 79% aller Horde-Spieler unter 18 Jahren und 73% aller Allianz-Spieler unter 18 Jahren.
> 
> Das hab ich mir jetzt nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt
> 
> ...



Und wieder einmal: Quelle?


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Dalaran ist nur noch von Horde bevölkert, sie könnten in Sturmwind ein Lager aufschlagen ohne das jemand sich wehren würde. Ich hab grad mal vielleicht ein Halbesjahr Pause gemacht, da kann es doch nich sein das von heute auf morgen die Allianz auf diesem Server ausstirbt.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen was passiert ist? Wieso es fast nur noch Horde gibt?



Tja, in deinem halben Jahr der Abstinenz hat die Horde nunmal die Oberhand errungen.
Als wir kürzlich durch die brennenden Ruinen von Sturmwind maschiert sind, sah ich einige Allianzler blutend vor dem Auktionshaus liegen... Sie riefen verzweifelt deinen Namen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nee, mal im Ernst, es gibt eben "Solche" und "Solche" Realms.. ich würd dir empfehlen zu uns nach Eredar zu kommen.
Die Horde ist da zwar auch stärker, aber die Allis dort können sich zuiweilen wirklich wehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (23. September 2010)

also ich habe auch mal spaßhalber kostenlos meinen hunter auf terrordar getranst, um dann festzustellen -ich hab mich vorher natürlich nicht informiert-, dass ich einer von gefühlten 5 millionen hordlern bin und die allies zu fünft sind. kurz darauf war ich wieder auf meinem geliebten blackrock, wo das verhältnis horde/allianz ziemlich balanced ist. wie viele andere hier meine ich auch, dass der grund im pvp liegt. die ganzen ally-kiddies, die zur horde transen, weil sie zu dumm für pvp sind und auch mal erfolgserlebnisse haben wollen, ohne sich anzustrengen, regen mich langsam aber sicher auf... aber immerhin bleibt dann bei den allies eine ziemliche elite übrig... letztens hat uns (zu dritt) ein einzelner allyhunter dermaßen geowned, dass ich meinte, mein schwein pfeifft bonanza. seitdem bin ich in halaa immer bisschen vorsichtig unterwegs xD


----------



## defi (23. September 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Server sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Wir auf der Allyseite haben zu 95% TW und das egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
Im Gegenzug verlieren wir aber auch 8 von 10 der serverübergreifenden BG´s. Das wiederum zeigt aber auch, dass unsere Allyspieler gar nicht so schlecht sind, nur die Leute von den anderen Servern sind scheisse. Wenn nur die Hälfte der Spieler in einem BG von unserem Server kommen, dann gewinnen wir komischerweise.
Zumindest bei uns stirbt die Allianz nicht aus.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

defi schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Wir auf der Allyseite haben zu 95% TW und das egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
> Im Gegenzug verlieren wir aber auch 8 von 10 der serverübergreifenden BG´s. Das wiederum zeigt aber auch, dass unsere Allyspieler gar nicht so schlecht sind, nur die Leute von den anderen Servern sind scheisse. Wenn nur die Hälfte der Spieler in einem BG von unserem Server kommen, dann gewinnen wir komischerweise.
> Zumindest bei uns stirbt die Allianz nicht aus.


Ich glaub ich transferiere zu euch... mhmmm... Frischfleisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umnock (23. September 2010)

Die Horde hat über Jahre ein Plan ausgehäckt um die WELTHERSCHAFT zu übernehmen und Stück für Stück verschwinden die Ally spurlos!

Zwar gibt es noch paar Ally aber die leben jetzt ängstlich in Höllen oder in den großen Hauptstädten aber dies wird die auf länger hinsicht nicht weiter helfen ^^

For the Hord!!

MFG


----------



## GuardianWien (23. September 2010)

rexxar

mein ursprungsserver rexxar, da gab es zu beginn von LK kaum einen tag, wo TW nicht in allyhand war. die allies genossen den expboni und levelten schneller, konnten regelmässig TW/AK gehen usw. TW wechselte nur dann den besitzer, wenn eine gilde oder zumindest ein voller schlachtzug nach TW ging, um danach sofort AK zu gehen. mittlerweile hält sich das die waage, aber es gab eben auch die zeiten, wo es nicht nur gefühlt, sondern auch sichtbar mehr allies auf dem server gab, als hordler.

ich hab mich auch tierisch darüber geärgert, aber ändern konnte ich es nicht.

in BC war und ist es immer noch so, sämtliche zonen, wo man was erobern kann (höllenfeuerhalbinsel, zangarmarschen, wälder von terrokar, nagrand) sämtliche zonen sind immer in allyhand. versucht man als levelnder hordler, sei es auch nur 1x die quest zu machen, kommt ein 80er ally und kloppt einen kaputt und verhindert, dass man erfolgreich die quest absolvieren kann. für die allies ist das sicherlich auch nicht lustig, weil sie diese quest ebenfalls nicht machen können.

allianz war am rexxar "gefühlt" immer in der überzahl, jetzt nach dem herumgetranse, sind soviele neue gesichter, chars da, welche ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe. wer mal eine zeitlang questet, dem kommen mitunter früher oder später mal der eine oder andere spieler bekannt vor, heute kennt man niemand mehr.

war es doch noch ein kurzer gedanke früher, "ha den hab ich in tanaris gesehen", so stellt man sich heute diese frage nicht mehr, weil der charakter gänzlich unbekannt ist.

viele transen aus frust zu stärker besuchten servern, andere weil sie auf ihren servern einen schlechten ruf haben usw. 

fakt ist derzeit, dass das anfängliche ungleichgewicht zw. den fraktionen für nur kurze zeit erträglich war, jetzt jedoch wieder in die alte leier zurückgefallen ist.


----------



## HolyTauren (23. September 2010)

Naja die ganzen Ex-Allys(Auch viele Kiddys die gerade wegen den Blutelfen gekommen sind) bei der Horde werden mit release der Worgen wieder wechseln(Zum Glück) Ich glaub deswegen hat die Allianz auch die pseudo-coole Rasse bekommen. Die ganzen Blutelf-Ex-Allys werden zu Worgen weil die ja richtig COOOOOOOL sind.


Goblins ftw! Die kleinen versohlen den Kätzchen den Arsch. Genau wie auch die Verlassenen!


----------



## ctullhu (23. September 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Alle PvP Lastigen mmo's sind Flops. Das Konzept scheint also nicht aufzugehen.



oh, bitte rede doch nicht so einen unfug.
daoc, guild wars, aoc, aion...

nur, weil ein mmo keine drölfmillionen spieler hat ist es kein flop.

bitte informiere dich doch einmal, ehe du deine persönliche meinung als regel für die allgemeinheit aufstellst.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Umnock schrieb:


> Höllen [/b]
> 
> For the Hord!!



Ohh ja. Da schicken wir sie auch zuhauf hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (23. September 2010)

Weint nicht denn bald kommt CATA und mit CATA kommen die Worgen und die hälfte Transt dann wieder zurück weil mimimi Worgen ja so viel geiler sind als die Goblins.
Und im PVP hat die Allianz im übrigen noch nie was gewuppt.

Tante EDIT DENKT das es außerdem zeit wird, das die verkappten Allis sich wieder dahin verkrümeln wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein Profilbild zeigt einen Horderaid auf Terrodar, der 6+ Stunden seinen Spaß hatte in Sturmwind, weil sich keiner gewehrt hat.


Boah, da seid ihr ja mal richtig krass gewesen was? Hat sich keiner gewehrt und ihr habt euch gefühlt wie die Checker. Also mir wärs zu dumm gewesen, 6 Stunden in einer Stadt zu hocken, wo es kaum wen interessiert was ihr da treibt. Aber wenigstens einmal im Leben ein Erfolgserlebnis, sei euch gegönnt. Und wie Du schon richtig sagst: Ihr hattet euren Spaß (nur) WEIL sich keiner gewehrt hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab mich auch lange über den Fraktionswechsel geärgert. Mittlerweile bin ich da gar nicht mehr so böse drüber, weil viele der Spinner und Möchtegernhelden zur Horde gewechselt sind, die Vernünftigen aber geblieben sind (großteils). Die Atmosphäre ist jetzt recht angenehm und das Verhältnis Horde:Allianz müsste so 60:40 betragen, also erträglich. Und entspannt zu spielen, ohne die ganze Zeit nen Haufen Mist im /2 sehen zu müssen ist mir wichtiger als ständig TW zu haben.



schmetti schrieb:


> Tante EDIT DENKT das es außerdem zeit wird, das die verkappten Allis sich wieder dahin verkrümeln wo sie hingehören.


Nee, könnt ihr behalten. Wir "unverkappten" Allis schenken sie euch freiwillig und ihr bekommt auch ein wenig Mitleid gratis dazu. xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Dalaran ist nur noch von Horde bevölkert, sie könnten in Sturmwind ein Lager aufschlagen ohne das jemand sich wehren würde. Ich hab grad mal vielleicht ein Halbesjahr Pause gemacht, da kann es doch nich sein das von heute auf morgen die Allianz auf diesem Server ausstirbt.



Das ist der Lauf der Zeit.
Die Leute die damals mit dir als Allianzler angefangen haben, sind inzwischen ein paar Jahre älter und reifer.
Und während ihnen so der Bart spriesst, die Stimme tiefer wird und Mädchen nicht mehr nur noch zum Zöpfe ziehen in der 5 Minuten Pause da sind gucken sie so auf ihren Bildschirm und denken sich: 
"WTF spiel ich da eigentlich? Ein Däumling, Mr.Spocks häßlichen Bruder??? OMG"
Und dann fallen ihnen plötzlich all die krassen Chars auf die da noch so rumlaufen und schwuppdietrans sind sie da wo die coolen Kinder sind....bei der Horde.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
Ohr


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Hab ich gesagt das ich dabei war? Ich war ledeglich der lvl 1 Krieger der davor stand.
An dem Tag wurden großen Furore im Buffed Forum von den Allys gemacht.

Was so manche aus Sätzen lesen, was gar nicht da war. 
Ich hasse es hier für irgendwelche Niedrigkeiten angemacht zu werden, bei denen ich nur als Zuschauer dabei war.

Außerdem zeigt mir deine Schreibform das du mit dem Satz auch nur mal "krass" dastehen wolltest.


----------



## Dietrich (23. September 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Weint nicht denn bald kommt CATA und mit CATA kommen die Worgen und die hälfte Transt dann wieder zurück weil mimimi Worgen ja so viel geiler sind als die Goblins.
> Und im PVP hat die Allianz im übrigen noch nie was gewuppt.
> 
> Tante EDIT DENKT das es außerdem zeit wird, das die verkappten Allis sich wieder dahin verkrümeln wo sie hingehören.



Also eigentlich will die auf der Allianz Seite auch keiner.

Wie wäre es, wenn Blizz so einen dritte Fraktion einbaut! Wir nenne sie einfach 1337-/Pro Fraktion. 
Dann bekommt die neue Fraktion noch ein paar temporäre Gimmicks wie zB. Auto Win Button, Leet IMBA Epics usw...
Die Boni bekommt man aber nur wenn man alle Chars transt. 

Im Kleingedruckten steht aber, das nach 3 Monaten der Char trans gesperrt und die Boni gestrichen werden.
Das liest ja zum Glück keiner von denen. 

LG


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Außerdem zeigt mir deine Schreibform das du mit dem Satz auch nur mal "krass" dastehen wolltest.


Ähm... ja, sehr. Hab grad ne Hauswand vollgesprüht und die Hose hängt unterm Arsch, so krass wie ich mich aufgrund meiner (eigens betonten) Wortwahl fühle. x)


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Hauptsache du hast das letzte Wort um noch einen tollen Spruch ablassen zu können?


----------



## Fedaykin (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf alle eure Quellenfragen!
> 
> Bei der ersten Sache kann ich falsch gelegen haben und bei der 2ten sollte doch eindeutig sein wie ich es meine.



Wahnsinn! Da steht es ja!

Deine Quelle ist fast so gut wie diese hier...aber auch nur fast.


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Da steht es ja!
> 
> Deine Quelle ist fast so gut wie diese hier...aber auch nur fast.



Deine Quelle ist fast so gut wie diese hier... -.-


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hast das letzte Wort um noch einen tollen Spruch ablassen zu können?


Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsujigiri (23. September 2010)

Ich persöhnlich spiele auf Dalvengyr da is in top Zeit mal ne mittlere Auslastung drin... also auch nicht die welt und horde hält meistens tw aber av is relativ ausgeglichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elroth (23. September 2010)

hmmm, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob mein Server zu den alten Servern zählt (Dethecus) aber dort ist es ähnlich. Also ausgewogen war es noch nie wirklich, ich denke so zu BC war Horde 60% und Alli 40%.
Aber ich war zufrieden, es war halt einigermaßen ausgewogen. Es gab vllt drei bis 4 große Horde Gilden mehr als gute Alli-Gilden. Auch Anfang Wotlk war es noch einigermaßen ausgewogen. 

Naja, aber wie gesagt nur am Anfang. Jetzt habe ich für ein 3/4 Jahr Spielpause gemacht. Logge mich wieder und denke was denn hier los. In SW steht niemand mehr, in IF auch nicht. Klar, viele stehen in Dala, aber so wenig war in IF ja noch nie los...
Am Anfang fand ich es ätzend und es war komisch, weil sich auch viele gute Gilden aufgelöst hatten. Aber an sich denke ich, ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. 

Kein Geflame im Handelschannel, ich komme in BG's trotzdem schnell rein und gewinne und verliere gleichermaßen oft. Und Mitglieder für einen Raid oder eine Inni zu finden ist auch kein Thema. Es ist, wie es hier schon gesagt wurde, der harte Kern der Allis geblieben. Wenig Kiddys =wenig geflame und generve. 

Außerdem muss ich mir als Alli keine Gedanken drüber machen, beim Lvln mal einen Hordler zu treffen den man killen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, gibt auch Situationen in denen mich die vielen Hordler nerven. So z.B. wenn ich auf dem Braufest bin und es stehen da 3 Allis und 30 Hordler rum und niemand unternimmt etwas dagegen. Aber an sich muss ich sagen, verspüre ich jetzt keine großen Nachteile dadurch. 

So far...


----------



## Gonzo72 (23. September 2010)

naja Garrosh ist eh auf ally seite zuviele kiddys.

spiele seit anfang horde und bleibe auch hordler aber was jetzt so von den allys rübertranst ist echt armseelig.

am besten einen server für die allys machen und ruhe ist ^^

tausentwinter langweilt wenn nur max 10 allys da sind und naja man lässt sie halt nachts mal ak machen ^^ 


Horde for life


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. September 2010)

Der tiefere Grund ist der, dass Blizzard sich lieber mit dem Fraktions-/Servertransfer eine goldene Nase verdient, als z.B. dringend nötige Realm-Zusammenlegungen durchzuführen. Naja, die würden eher ihre Oma verkaufen, als mit Servermerges einzugestehen, dass die Spielerzahlen rückläufig sind.


----------



## Fedaykin (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Deine Quelle ist fast so gut wie diese hier... -.-




Wir können gerne weiterspielen und uns gegenseitig absolut nichtssagende, angebliche, "Quellen" um die Ohren werfen.

Fakt ist, du hast eine Behauptung in den Raum geworfen (ich glaube sogar 2) und begründest deine Behauptung mit einem Verweis auf www.google.de.

Und das ist....schwach.


----------



## Tsujigiri (23. September 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Der tiefere Grund ist der, dass Blizzard sich lieber mit dem Fraktions-/Servertransfer eine goldene Nase verdient, als z.B. dringend nötige Realm-Zusammenlegungen durchzuführen. Naja, die würden eher ihre Oma verkaufen, als mit Servermerges einzugestehen, dass die Spielerzahlen rückläufig sind.




/signed

Wenn die Serverauslastung in % angibt und nicht in niedrig mittel hoch und voll die man ja nur bedingt nachvollziehen kann, dann könnte man schöne auslastungen zwischen 60-80% schaffen und auch server in denen jeweiliger fraktionsüberschuss herrscht zusammenlegen etc... aber es stimmt schon dass blizz dann ein paar Scheinchen weniger einfahren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (23. September 2010)

NAja es ist so, dass viele Server eigentlich nur Geisterserver sind, die keinen Sinn mehr machen aber weiterhin bestehen, weil Blizz nicht moechte dass an ihrem Image gekratzt wird durch laengst ueberfaellige Schliessungen und sie ja auch noch Geld von den letzten aktiven Spielern herausquetschen koennen die noch transen.


----------



## Famenio (23. September 2010)

Kennt einer n Server, do Leute nicht nur Gear sondern auch Movement besitzen?
Auf Todeswache ist das nämlich nciht der Fall...
Ein kleiner Teil ist gegeben aber die ganzen guten Spieler sind zum größten Teil weg
und das hab ich auch vor...
Also kennt einer einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss aber Horde sein, kann mich mit Alli nicht identifizieren...
Und PvP, RP oder normal ist mir egal ...


----------



## Männchen (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein Profilbild zeigt einen Horderaid auf Terrodar, der 6+ Stunden seinen Spaß hatte in Sturmwind, weil sich keiner gewehrt hat.



Genau das kann man auch anders auslegen. Wer 6 Stunden Spaß hat, da sich keiner wehrt/wehren kann, sollte mal überlegen, ob nicht eine Therapie sinnvoll wäre. Wenn die Leute sich dann noch als ESportler sehen, dann ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## Tsujigiri (23. September 2010)

Obwohl ja eigentlich weniger Server auch weniger Arbeit bedeuten würde was wiederrum Kapazitäten für wichtigere Arbeiten bereit stellt wie z.B. die Anpassung dass der Schurke Platte tragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2010)

Tsujigiri schrieb:


> Obwohl ja eigentlich weniger Server auch weniger Arbeit bedeuten würde was wiederrum Kapazitäten für wichtigere Arbeiten bereit stellt wie z.B. die Anpassung dass der Schurke Platte tragen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nüscht, der kriegt Stoff! Kann sich ja schließlich unsichtbar machen, das reicht ja wohl!


----------



## noizycat (23. September 2010)

Der Titel ist etwas irreführend. Richtig wäre wohl eher: Auf diversen PVP-Servern geht die Fraktionsverteilung immer weiter auseinander ... manchmal so weit, dass eine der beiden *ausstirbt*.

Leider ist das eine Entwicklung, die man kaum unterbinden kann. Sobald das Verhältnis nicht mehr ausgeglichen ist, leidet bei der *unterlegenen* Fraktion nunmal der Spielspaß. Klar, es gibt auch Masos, die gern aufs Maul bekommen, manche, die meinen *gehört halt dazu*, oder Leute, die dann gerade die Herausforderung suchen, aber sehr viele werden irgendwann einfach genervt sein, wenn sie dauernd gegankt werden und Dinge wie AK einfach nicht nutzbar sind, und sich sagen *wieso soll ich mir das weiter antun?* ... und ja, viele werden sich denken *geh ich halt gleich zu den Pros, dann bin ich auch bald gaaaaanz toll* ... die Möglichkeit des Realm- und Fraktionswechsels erleichtert es halt auch ungemein, da etwas zu tun. Früher hätte man nen echten Neustart hinlegen müssen, was viele abgehalten hat, jetzt brauchts paar Klicks und etwas Kohle ... 


btw: Da ich annehme, dass -atm- maximal Server eines Pools für Zusammenlegungen in Frage kommen, ist die Auswahl eh stark begrenzt. Keiner legt PVP mit PVE zusammen, ebensowenig RP und non-RP. Dann muss auch noch die Gesamtspielerzahl der Realms passen und die Fraktionsverteilung beim Zusammenschluss auch was bringen (20/80 mit 30/70 ergäbe auch wieder Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Dazu die genannten Geldgründe ... *hust*
Irgendwer schrieb hier, die Pools sollen zusammengelegt werden (Quelle?). Würde mehr Möglichkeiten schaffen ... aber mehr als hoffen und weiter beschweren bleibt wohl nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Scytale, nette Sig ... komt mir bekannt vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bragos (23. September 2010)

Ich bin damals vom alten Server weg, weil diese unspielbar geworden ist. Ein Arbeitskollege sagte das ich zu ihm und in die Gilde auf dessen PvP Realm kommen sollte. Da ich  zu diesem Zeitpunkt eh viel PvP gespielt hatte ging ich eben dahin und wechselte die Fraktion gleich mit.

Alte Server sterben nicht aus sondern die alten Spieler, die von Anfang an dabei waren, gehen einfach oder wechseln die Fraktion.. Hängt auch viel mit der heutigen Spielkultur zusammen was ja in vielen Foren schon lange heiß Diskutiert wird.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. September 2010)

plastic schrieb:


> auf garrosh das selbe. jetzt ist es knapp 3 uhr früh und uns gehört endlich tw. nur dass man um solch unchristliche zeit keine ak25 gruppe mehr findet -.- ich hoff sowas kommt in zukunft nicht wieder, denn recht einsehen will ich es nicht, mir meine 264er hände für pve aus nem schlachtfeld zu holen, weil ich einfach kein würfelglück haben will und die tokens wenigstens auch bei andren gildis gut aufgehoben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Garrosh ist noch längst nich so unballanced wie man es von anderen Realms hört. In Dala sind tagsüber beide Seiten etwa gleich stark vertreten, und nachts ist auf der einen Seite genauso wenig los wie auf der anderen. Wobei man schon sagen kann, daß die Allianz nachtaktiver ist, als die Horde, sonst würde TW zwischen 24 und 9 Uhr nicht meistens uns gehören. Dementsprechend sieht auch die TW-Statistik aus - 62% Horde zu 38% Allianz. Das Problem ist einfach, daß viele Leute auf Allianzseite nen Dreck um TW geben, sonst hätten wir tagsüber mit 40+ Leuten im Raid keine 9+ Stacks Hartnäckigkeit. Das einzige was diese Leute zu interessieren scheint, ist dann nen AK Raid zu finden, sobald TW uns gehört... Geierpack.


----------



## Mief (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein Profilbild zeigt einen Horderaid auf Terrodar, der 6+ Stunden seinen Spaß hatte in Sturmwind, weil sich keiner gewehrt hat.


Was soll denn da Spass gemacht haben sechs Stunden lang? *grübel*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (23. September 2010)

Lieber TE,

ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch von Terrordar weggetranst. Es lief garnix mehr.
Alle guten Gilden haben sich aufgelöst oder sind weggetranst, keine aktiven Raids mehr und es gab auch keine Spieler die noch lust auf nen Raid hatten. 

Jetzt bin ich auf Aegewyn und muss sagen das es mir dort gut gefällt ^^
Funktionierende Raids, genug Leute, alles Super.
Blizz sollte echt ein paar realms zusammenlegen. Dann haben auch wieder mehr spieler spaß am Spiel. Daraus könnten steigende Spielerzahlen hervorgehen was mehr Geld in die Schneesturmkassen spühlt. Wenn genug Spieler vorhanden sind kann man ja wieder nen neuen Realm aufmachen.

Aber naja, Schneestrum macht das schon. Warten wir erstmal Cata ab.

So Long...


----------



## Aggropip (23. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist der Lauf der Zeit.
> Die Leute die damals mit dir als Allianzler angefangen haben, sind inzwischen ein paar Jahre älter und reifer.
> Und während ihnen so der Bart spriesst, die Stimme tiefer wird und Mädchen nicht mehr nur noch zum Zöpfe ziehen in der 5 Minuten Pause da sind gucken sie so auf ihren Bildschirm und denken sich:
> "WTF spiel ich da eigentlich? Ein Däumling, Mr.Spocks häßlichen Bruder??? OMG"
> ...



So damit wäre dann alles gesagt.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Kennt einer n Server, do Leute nicht nur Gear sondern auch Movement besitzen?
> Auf Todeswache ist das nämlich nciht der Fall...
> Ein kleiner Teil ist gegeben aber die ganzen guten Spieler sind zum größten Teil weg
> und das hab ich auch vor...
> ...



Also...

Ich habe im Laufe meiner WoW-Karriere 4x den Realm gewechselt, weil ich Gegner wollte, die auf meinem Level sind. (Also genauso Kranke PvP-Junkis wie ich halt einer bin).
Da ich noch nie auch nur einen Euro eingesehen habe, um zu transferieren, und man eh schnell 80 wird, habe ich "ernsthaft" mittlerweile 4x einen Warlock, 4x einen Mage, 2x einen Schurken, und 3x einen Hunter auf 80 gelevelt.
Aber erst jetzt auf Eredar bin ich wirklich zufrieden. Selbst die Allianz hat in BG und Open PvP Kranke PvP Junkis die sich auch mit einem Anlegen, statt immer wegzulaufen oder auszuloggen.
Genau das was ich wollte.

Jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig auf Cata, da die Questgebiete von 81-85 für Monate ein wahres Gemetzel werden. (nebenbei mal hier und da ne Quest erledigen^^).
Aber 98% meiner Zeit, werde ich in den neuen Gebieten auf die Jagd gehen, und versuchen jeden Hordler und jeden Alli der gerade dort rumhängt, dazu zu ambitionieren sich ins Geplänkel mit einzumischen, denn "dafür" Spiele ich WoW.

Also wenn du einen Realm suchst, wo die allis sich wehren können, und man als Hordler sogar mal in bedrängnis kommt, dann komm zu mir nach Eredar, ...wo all die kranken selbstgefälligen PvP-Freaks rumhängen. Du wirst auf deine Kosten kommen, Versprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch von Terrordar weggetranst. Es lief garnix mehr.
> Alle guten Gilden haben sich aufgelöst oder sind weggetranst, keine aktiven Raids mehr und es gab auch keine Spieler die noch lust auf nen Raid hatten.
> ...


Naja, Aegwynn da als heranzuziehen ist ja wie ein Vergleich zwischen Fiat Panda und 5er BMW. Aegwynn ist ja quasi das "Frostwolf der Allianz"... also nicht wirklich ein Maßstab gegenüber kleineren/ wenig bevölkerten Servern.^^


----------



## Lornorr (23. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Weil, und jetzt kommt was wichtiges, ganze Legionen von sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, allianz ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Allianzlern inzwischen auf Horde getranst sind, um mit anderen, die mehr ihrer gefühlten persönlichen imbaness entsprechen "im BG so richtig fett abzugehen"...so wie mami es beim Kauf des Spiels versprochen hat.
> 
> 
> Das hat zu zwei Dingen geführt:
> ...



schön geschrieben :-)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (23. September 2010)

Hab da mal bei warcraftrealms geguckt:

Terrordar: 
556 (5% Alli) - 9703 (95% Horde)

Aegewynn:
3599 (37% Alli) - 6224 (63% Horde)

Natürlich ist das ein krasser Unterschied, aber Aegewynn als das "Frostwolf der Allis" zu bezeihnen halt ich bei der Ratio für ein bischen Übertrieben ^^


----------



## disco_0711 (23. September 2010)

Bei uns auf der Todeswache sieht es auch nicht anders aus. Aber TW spielt eh niemand mehr ausser gelangweilte Hordler denen ein Spiel ohne Gegner Spass macht.


[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Total Alliance:*1,901 - 22%*Total Horde:*6,741 - 78%*[/font]


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

---*Eredar*-EU-(PvP)--
Allianz: 8,885 (59%)
Horde: 6,184 (41%)

15,069 gesammt.
warcraftrealms/Eredar

Wer "wo anders" spielt, ist selber Schuld.
Mittlerweile ist sogar etwas Überzahl bei den Allis,
aber das ist mir nur Recht, als Agressor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (23. September 2010)

Das scheinbare Ungleichgewicht ist die Folge dessen was man als "den Weg des geringsten Widerstands" bezeichnet.Diesen Weg gehen nämlich viele ohne auch nur 1 Gedanken daran zu verschwenden dass sie die Situation,die sie für sich zu umgehen versuchen,damit nur noch verschlimmern.Es ist natürlich immer die einfachste Methode die Schuld zuerst bei Blizz zu suchen.Denkt man jedoch genauer darüber nach dann kommt man nicht um den Schluss herum dass die Hauptschuld letztendlich bei den Spielern selbst liegt.Blizz mag mit Servertrans,Fraktionswechsel etc im übertragenen Sinne die Tore aufgestossen haben.Ob man dann durch diese Tore geht/die gebotenen Möglichkeiten nutzt das ist jedem Spieler selbst überlassen zumal das ja auch noch Geld kostet.
Jemand der von der schwächeren zur stärkeren Fraktion eines Servers wechselt und sich dann über das unausgeglichene Verhältnis zwischen diesen Fraktionen beschwert...nun,ich finde das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.Es klingt für mich so als ob man sich über ein Problem beschwert welches man selbst mit geschaffen hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein krasser Unterschied, aber Aegewynn als das "Frostwolf der Allis" zu bezeihnen halt ich bei der Ratio für ein bischen Übertrieben ^^


War ja auch weniger auf die Bevölkerungszahlen gemünzt, sondern mehr dem Umstand geschuldet, dass Aegwynn unter Allianzlern doch einen recht guten Ruf genießt, was das Können der Spieler angeht. Und das dürfte ja umgekehrt für die Horde auf Frostwolf zutreffen, oder irr ich mich da? Lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> War ja auch weniger auf die Bevölkerungszahlen gemünzt, sondern mehr dem Umstand geschuldet, dass Aegwynn unter Allianzlern doch einen recht guten Ruf genießt, was das Können der Spieler angeht. Und das dürfte ja umgekehrt für die Horde auf Frostwolf zutreffen, oder irr ich mich da? Lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren...



Ist auch richtig irgendwo, aber bringt nunmal Open PvP technisch (Was wir eigentlich alle lieben) nicht viel, wenn die Elite auf verschiedenen Realms spielt, deswegen ist Eredar ja quasi die "Front". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (23. September 2010)

Wie schauts eigentlich auf Theradras im Moment aus. 
Auf der Hordenseite war früher gar nichts mehr los, sogar am We war dort Og leergefegt.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich damals auch dort weg, weil es sind immer mehr Spieler und auch komplette Gilden dort abgehauen.


----------



## War-Rock (23. September 2010)

Die vielen alten server haben sich ihre Probleme selbst eingebrockt. Auf jede nette anfragen im Forum nach Transes kommen antworten wie "das boot ist voll". Neue spieler wurden eigentlich ständig vorgeführt und das nicht nur ein bisschen, sondern im extremen maße ausgenommen und auflaufen gelassen. Die Raidstimmung auf vielen alten servern ist lächerlich schlecht. Disziplin ist wichtiger als Spaß, erfolg das einzige Ziel von WoW. Ich hatte das gefühl, dass die Mehrheit dort das Spiel eigentlich hasst, aber es aus Gewohnheit und Langeweile weiterspielt. Man schafft zwar im schnitt 1-2 Bosse mehr auf servern wie "Antonidas, Azshara, Blackrock, Eredar, Aegwynn, Frostwolf, Onyxia, usw. usw", aber andere Server sind deutlich chilliger. Wen nur contend interessiert kommt an diesen Servern nicht vorbei, wer Entspannung und nette, familiäre Gemeinschaften sucht, sollte sich nach neueren Servern umgucken.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also ich Spiele auf Terrordar auf der Allianz seite, schon seit Anfang an.
> Ich hatte jetzt eine längere WoW Pause, aber schaue da ich Spiele wieder^^.
> So nun will ich von euch wissen, wieso zum Kukuk da fast kein Schwein mehr ist (auf der Ally seite).
> ...



Ich spiele auf einem Uralt Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" und da gibt es sehr viel Allianz das ist ein RP-PVE Server. Das alte Server aussterben kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Boddakiller (23. September 2010)

also ich bin auch auf einem der ältesten server, und da ist alles in Butter. Ich denke mal es gibt sicher einige Server wo das so ist, aber das hat erstens nichts damit zu tun wie alt er ist, und ist zweitens nicht zu veralgemeinern.


----------



## xTony montana (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Mit Cata werden *alle* europäischen Server in einen Realmpool zusammengeschmissen.



das wär nice


----------



## Arlon (23. September 2010)

terrodar ist aber kein alter server, es ist einer der zweiten zusätzlichen aber damit noch kein alter....


----------



## <<NôGô>> (23. September 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Die vielen alten server haben sich ihre Probleme selbst eingebrockt. Auf jede nette anfragen im Forum nach Transes kommen antworten wie "das boot ist voll". Neue spieler wurden eigentlich ständig vorgeführt und das nicht nur ein bisschen, sondern im extremen maße ausgenommen und auflaufen gelassen. Die Raidstimmung auf vielen alten servern ist lächerlich schlecht. Disziplin ist wichtiger als Spaß, erfolg das einzige Ziel von WoW. Ich hatte das gefühl, dass die Mehrheit dort das Spiel eigentlich hasst, aber es aus Gewohnheit und Langeweile weiterspielt. Man schafft zwar im schnitt 1-2 Bosse mehr auf servern wie "Antonidas, Azshara, Blackrock, Eredar, Aegwynn, Frostwolf, Onyxia, usw. usw", aber andere Server sind deutlich chilliger. Wen nur contend interessiert kommt an diesen Servern nicht vorbei, wer Entspannung und nette, familiäre Gemeinschaften sucht, sollte sich nach neueren Servern umgucken.




Du hast meiner Meinung leider nur zum teil recht. 
Am beispiel von Terrordar kann ich dir folgendes sagen:
Die ganzen guten Gilden sind weggetranst, daher gab es ein "Machtvakuum" (keine ahnung ob es das ganze richtig beschreibt). Aufjedenfall versuchten die ganzen mittelguten Gilden sich selbst zu puschen. Klar sie verlangten gutes bis sehr gutes Gear für easy-Mode bosse, aber auch die verlangte disziplin stieg immer weiter. Mir machte raiden auf Terrordar keinen Spaß mehr, das ist auch ein grund meines Transfers.
Am beispiel Aegewynn:
Hier spiele ich endlich in meiner lang ersehnten Stamm. wir legen pro run 11/12 Bosse mit circa 5-7 hm's und das ohne das die Spieler murren. Es macht Spaß und die ganze Gruppe ist sehr lustig drauf.

Natürlich findest du auf allen servern irgendwelche "schwarzen Schafe" aber das alleine an den sogenannten "Elite-Realms" festzumachen ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Ist alles meine Eigene Erfahrung. Kann natürlich jedem anders gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long...


----------



## <<NôGô>> (23. September 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich auf Theradras im Moment aus.
> Auf der Hordenseite war früher gar nichts mehr los, sogar am We war dort Og leergefegt.
> Aus diesem Grund bin ich damals auch dort weg, weil es sind immer mehr Spieler und auch komplette Gilden dort abgehauen.




Guck einfach auf www.wowrealms.com.

Da werden Sie geholfen =)


----------



## Masterio (23. September 2010)

die allies spielen einfach nicht besonders gut, zumindest wenn es den pvp-bereich betrifft...ich hab's bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, dass die allianz zum ziel durchreitet; stattdessen mounten alle ab, nur um einen hordler zu töten...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. September 2010)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Das scheinbare Ungleichgewicht ist die Folge dessen was man als "den Weg des geringsten Widerstands" bezeichnet.Diesen Weg gehen nämlich viele ohne auch nur 1 Gedanken daran zu verschwenden dass sie die Situation,die sie für sich zu umgehen versuchen,damit nur noch verschlimmern.Es ist natürlich immer die einfachste Methode die Schuld zuerst bei Blizz zu suchen.Denkt man jedoch genauer darüber nach dann kommt man nicht um den Schluss herum dass die Hauptschuld letztendlich bei den Spielern selbst liegt.Blizz mag mit Servertrans,Fraktionswechsel etc im übertragenen Sinne die Tore aufgestossen haben.Ob man dann durch diese Tore geht/die gebotenen Möglichkeiten nutzt das ist jedem Spieler selbst überlassen zumal das ja auch noch Geld kostet.
> Jemand der von der schwächeren zur stärkeren Fraktion eines Servers wechselt und sich dann über das unausgeglichene Verhältnis zwischen diesen Fraktionen beschwert...nun,ich finde das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.Es klingt für mich so als ob man sich über ein Problem beschwert welches man selbst mit geschaffen hat.



Klar liegt es auch an den Spielern. Aber wie Menschen sich verhalten ist ja altbekannt und das weiß auch Blizzard. Da wir nicht alle selbstlose Wohltäter sind, braucht es nunmal Regeln und Verbote und die werden in diesem Fall von Blizzard gemacht. Hält man sich vor Augen, wie sehr sie sich bemühen jeden Aspekt des Spiels zu kontrollieren und nichts dem Zufall - oder noch schlimmer: der Community - zu überlassen, muss man sich schon fragen, warum sies genau hier doch getan haben sollten.

Die antwort ist ganz einfach, dass für Blizzard die Symptombekämpfung (Realmpools etc.) hier finanziell attraktiver ist als echte Ursachenbekämpfung. Vor allem, da man an den Ursachen kräftig mit verdient. Die Qualität des Spiels hat bei Blizzard schon seit einer ganzen Weile nicht mehr oberste Priorität. Als erstes kommt der Profit des Spiels.


----------



## Elnor (23. September 2010)

Blackrock ist auch ein Alter Server und wird immer voller von daher! Sollen sie halt mal 5-10 Server zusammenlegen wie zb Festung der Stürme, Aldor.. dort wo halt wenig los ist.


----------



## Heavyimpact (23. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zergen ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel, das Problem gibt es auf Ally- wie auch auf Hordeseite und es gibt auch nie eine Antwort wenn man mal nachfragt.
> Das größere Rätsel ist auch wieso eigentlich immer die Gruppe zergt in der man selber spielt und die gegnerische Gruppe fast perfekt spielt.



Naja an der Kasse an der ich anstehe geht es auch immer am langsamsten vorran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und dann geht an der kasse mal wieder meine ec-karte nicht ^^

ist alles subjektiv...

übrigens bei uns auf kill`jaiden ist die allianz bei 1kw im vorteil....meistens macht es richtig spaß und auch die feste deffen klappt öfter. aber kommandos schreiben wenige in den chat....und drauf hören tun auch wenige...gibt halt viele die nur für sich da sind...leider...um so erfrischender wenn man mal ne nette random gruppe hat...das ist wie schönes wetter nach 2 wochen regen.


----------



## Hugo2000 (23. September 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> die allies spielen einfach nicht besonders gut, zumindest wenn es den pvp-bereich betrifft...ich hab's bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, dass die allianz zum ziel durchreitet; stattdessen mounten alle ab, nur um einen hordler zu töten...



Hehe das kenn ich genau anders rum, wenn ich in 1k Winter zu den Türmen reiten, verfolgen mich immer die Hordler, obwohl in deren Festung schon Panzer sind. Aber villeicht sind die einfach zu blöd umd das zu merken.


----------



## Heavyimpact (23. September 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> die allies spielen einfach nicht besonders gut, zumindest wenn es den pvp-bereich betrifft...ich hab's bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, dass die allianz zum ziel durchreitet; stattdessen mounten alle ab, nur um einen hordler zu töten...



das stimmt leider all zu oft !!!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (23. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ---*Eredar*-EU-(PvP)--
> Allianz: 8,885 (59%)
> Horde: 6,184 (41%)
> 
> ...



Klingt echt super der Server. Vl macht sich mein Hexer mal auf den Weg zu euch, um die Ally-Population etwas ....... einzuschränken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin kein Reroll-Freund, bleibt also nur Servertrans.


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Ich hab mal meine posts hier gelöscht, da immer noch drauf eingegangen wird obwohl zugegeben hab, dass ich falsch lag.


----------



## trolldich (23. September 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Dalaran ist nur noch von Horde bevölkert, sie könnten in Sturmwind ein Lager aufschlagen ohne das jemand sich wehren würde. Ich hab grad mal vielleicht ein Halbesjahr Pause gemacht, da kann es doch nich sein das von heute auf morgen die Allianz auf diesem Server ausstirbt.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen was passiert ist? Wieso es fast nur noch Horde gibt?


sorry als du weg warst hat die horde gewonnen , für die horde .


----------



## Düstermond (23. September 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Blackrock ist auch ein Alter Server und wird immer voller.



Aber nur auf der Hordeseite. Du kannst zur Primetime in IF sein, mehr als 10-20 einsame Seelen findest du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (23. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Weil, und jetzt kommt was wichtiges, ganze Legionen von sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, allianz ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Allianzlern inzwischen auf Horde getranst sind, um mit anderen, die mehr ihrer gefühlten persönlichen imbaness entsprechen "im BG so richtig fett abzugehen"...so wie mami es beim Kauf des Spiels versprochen hat.
> 
> 
> Das hat zu zwei Dingen geführt:
> ...



Der war gut...made my day...^^

Aber nur weil es im AV keine BG´s mehr gibt....warum auch immer, ich glaub die horde kneift da einfach und meldet sich spezifisch an...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdigerd (24. September 2010)

Wer sagt eigentlich,dass Blizzard sich ne goldene Nase daran verdient?

Der Service kostet 20 euro.Wenn ich jetzt einfach mal ins blaue rate und sage,dass ein Blizz Mitarbeiter mal mindestens ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde für die komplette Bearbeitung,also vom Empfang des Auftrags bis der Char wirklich auf dem anderen Server ist,braucht(glaub nicht dass das ne strg+c,strg+v Aktion ist),bleiben da nurnoch ein paar Euro Gewinn,die mehr einer Aufwandsentschädigung gleich kommen.

Ist halt wie immer...die Comm kann mit Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten nicht umgehen und sucht dann wo anders Schuldige


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. September 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich,dass Blizzard sich ne goldene Nase daran verdient?
> 
> Der Service kostet 20 euro.Wenn ich jetzt einfach mal ins blaue rate und sage,dass ein Blizz Mitarbeiter mal mindestens ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde für die komplette Bearbeitung,also vom Empfang des Auftrags bis der Char wirklich auf dem anderen Server ist,braucht(glaub nicht dass das ne strg+c,strg+v Aktion ist),bleiben da nurnoch ein paar Euro Gewinn,die mehr einer Aufwandsentschädigung gleich kommen.
> 
> Ist halt wie immer...die Comm kann mit Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten nicht umgehen und sucht dann wo anders Schuldige



Ich habe in den Jahren - ich darf das hier garnicht sagen, dann meinen gleich alle ich wär Millionär - zig Chars getranst, und meißtens hat es nur maximal 5-10 Minuten gedauert.
Es handelt sich um einen automatischen Vorgang der von der Gegenstelle kurz überflogen und dann "bestätigt" wird. Das ist nicht mehr als ein kurzer Hingucker und ein Klick.


----------



## Gerdigerd (24. September 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den Jahren - ich darf das hier garnicht sagen, dann meinen gleich alle ich wär Millionär - zig Chars getranst, und meißtens hat es nur maximal 5-10 Minuten gedauert.
> Es handelt sich um einen automatischen Vorgang der von der Gegenstelle kurz überflogen und dann "bestätigt" wird. Das ist nicht mehr als ein kurzer Hingucker und ein Klick.




hmm

Kenne sehr viele Leute die auch getranst sind und bis zu 24 Stunden Wartezeit hatten,von wenigen Minuten hab ich noch nichts gehört.

Wie dem auch sei,für leere Server bzw. 9:1 Population sind die Spieler verantwortlich,niemand sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (24. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sterben die "alten" Server aus, weil, 

- es langweilig geworden ist, die andere Seite evtl. für ein paar Monate ein neues bzw. anderes Spielgefühl vermittelt
- der Umgangston im /1 /2 so grausam geworden ist, und hofft, auf anderen Servern wäre es besser
- einige den Glauben pflegen, die andere Fraktion sei besser im PvP
- 1KW Problematik / Auktionshauspreise

@ Ohrensammler,
*ergänzt* die Spieler, die damals schon "alt" waren und ihre goldenen Zeiten auf beiden Fraktionen längst hinter sich gebracht haben, inzwischen so reif sind, dass sie mutig genug waren, in andere Welten zu flüchten, oder aber, im Rl-Game inzwischen mindestens einen Twink aufziehen, dass sie den ganzen Tag farmen dürfen, um am Ende des Tages beim liebsten Boss aus den Augen zu lesen, "keine Verbindung zum Server, Error Code M1GRÄN3" 



Was könnte man gegen dieses "Aussterben" unternehmen?

Es sollte endlich friendlyfire bzw. jeder gegen jeden PvP-Server eingeführt werden, evtl. würde das Spiel dann mal wieder intressant werden, so bleibt es trotz Addon ein sinkendes Schiff... 
Warum? Weil die Leute, die den Absprung noch immer nicht geschafft haben, nur drauf rumhacken oder es mit ihren Mimimi-Tränen fluten.

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Orthes (24. September 2010)

Elroth schrieb:


> hmmm, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob mein Server zu den alten Servern zählt (Dethecus) aber dort ist es ähnlich. Also ausgewogen war es noch nie wirklich, ich denke so zu BC war Horde 60% und Alli 40%.
> Aber ich war zufrieden, es war halt einigermaßen ausgewogen. Es gab vllt drei bis 4 große Horde Gilden mehr als gute Alli-Gilden. Auch Anfang Wotlk war es noch einigermaßen ausgewogen.



Dethecus ist ein alter Server und leider ist mit der Allianz in 1 kW keinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Zum einen haben sehr viele Gilden geschlossen den Server verlassen und zum anderen sind die meisten verbliebenden guten PVP - Spieler auf Horde gewechselt ...

Online Date: *2005-04-29* Total Characters: *1,275* Showing Guild: *All* Total Alliance: *241 - 19%* Total Horde: *1,034 - 81%* A to H Ratio: *1 : 4.3* Activity Ratio: *1 : 8.6*
Wenn man sich das Verhältnis von 80igern anschaut wird es schon ein wenig gruselig ...

Online Date: *2005-04-29* Total Characters: *900* Showing Guild: *All* Total Alliance: *163 - 18%* Total Horde: *737 - 82%* A to H Ratio: *1 : 4.5* Activity Ratio: *1 : 8.6*
163 80iger, wenn von denen jeder vierte online ist macht das sage und schreibe ~ 40 spieler, von denen interessiert sich aber nicht jeder für 1kW und schon kann man das Problem erkennen....


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. September 2010)

Tuminix schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler,
> *ergänzt* die Spieler, die damals schon "alt" waren und ihre goldenen Zeiten auf beiden Fraktionen längst hinter sich gebracht haben, inzwischen so reif sind, dass sie mutig genug waren, in andere Welten zu flüchten, oder aber, im Rl-Game inzwischen mindestens einen Twink aufziehen, dass sie den ganzen Tag farmen dürfen, um am Ende des Tages beim liebsten Boss aus den Augen zu lesen, "keine Verbindung zum Server, Error Code M1GRÄN3"




Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Definitiv ^^

Sry4Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2010)

Tuminix schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler,
> *ergänzt* die Spieler, die damals schon "alt" waren und ihre goldenen Zeiten auf beiden Fraktionen längst hinter sich gebracht haben, inzwischen so reif sind, dass sie mutig genug waren, in andere Welten zu flüchten, oder aber, im Rl-Game inzwischen mindestens einen Twink aufziehen, dass sie den ganzen Tag farmen dürfen, um am Ende des Tages beim liebsten Boss aus den Augen zu lesen, "keine Verbindung zum Server, Error Code M1GRÄN3"



Der Error Code ist die Krätze, wobei ich vermute dass der vollständig fraktionsunabhängig ist.

Gruß an deinen Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (25. September 2010)

Tuminix schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler,
> *ergänzt* die Spieler, die damals schon "alt" waren und ihre goldenen Zeiten auf beiden Fraktionen längst hinter sich gebracht haben, inzwischen so reif sind, dass sie mutig genug waren, in andere Welten zu flüchten, oder aber, im Rl-Game inzwischen mindestens einen Twink aufziehen, dass sie den ganzen Tag farmen dürfen, um am Ende des Tages beim liebsten Boss aus den Augen zu lesen, "keine Verbindung zum Server, Error Code M1GRÄN3"



ROFÄLL!!!!!


----------



## Shaft13 (2. Oktober 2010)

Will auch nach ca 3 Jahren wieder mal ne Runde WOW spielen,bevor die alte Gebiete kaputt gemacht werden.Hatte mir damals Die Todeskrallen ausgesucht,weil dort ein ca 52 zu 48 % Spielerverhältnis war, also quasi ausgeglichen.Gerade geschaut und was ist? Allianz hat noch 10% Spieler, Horde 90%.Also das ist heftig. Der Server ist komplett gekippt.Somit Server wechsel wohl angesagt. Ein Transfer ist kostenlos??


----------



## schäubli (2. Oktober 2010)

Neue Server sind halt wie ein Neuanfang.


----------



## Spion0522 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr das ganze jetzt im Offi forum geschrieben hättet , könnte sich daraus evt eine gratis trans aktion bilden damit die server für cataclysm wieder gleichbevölkert sind


----------



## qqqqq942 (2. Oktober 2010)

Für die Horde!

^^


----------



## Toxxical (2. Oktober 2010)

_Es kommt mittlerweile oft vor das Spieler "neu Anfangen" wollen._​_Meistens ist liegt die Auswahl auf neuen Servern, da man sich erhofft das dort neue Spieler sind welche noch nicht so abgedroschen/unhöflich/kaltherzig sind._​_Infolge dessen ziehen die Leute alle immer von den alten Servern auf neue um._​_Die Population sinkt auf dem einen und steigt auf dem anderen._​_
_​_Das gleiche Szenario gilt auch ähnlich für Leute welche wegen Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen vom Server ziehen und sich auf einem der neuen Server mehr Balance erhoffen._​_
_​_Zwar Spiele ich kein Aion aber dort gibt es ein System welche die Population kontrolliert und weitere Erstellung von Chars auf den Servern, welche mit zu vielen einer Fraktion belastet sind, stoppen._​_Könnte ein Vorschlag sein den ich aber nicht bestätigen kann ohne Aion gespielt zu haben._​


----------



## Shaila (2. Oktober 2010)

Spion0522 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das ganze jetzt im Offi forum geschrieben hättet , könnte sich daraus evt eine gratis trans aktion bilden damit die server für cataclysm wieder gleichbevölkert sind



So etwas wird nicht passieren. Das wäre in keinerlei Hinsicht produktiv für Blizzard.

Ich persönlich habe auf 3 Servern gespielt: Proudmoore => Rexxar => Ulduar

Je neuer der Server war, desto mehr Spieler, auf dem älteren Server kann es vorkommen das man sich schonmal alleine fühlt. Soweit ich weiss ist Proudmoore einer der ältesten Server überhaupt, ein wahres Urgestein. Da läuft dir nicht mehr dauernt wer über den Weg beim Questen, meistens nur altbekannte mit ihren Twinks. Auf Ulduar das genau Gegenteil.

Und Rexxar, ohje ohje, ich kann nur jedem abraten diesen Server zu besuchen. Es scheint mir, als würde sich der Abschaum der WoW dort versammeln. Fast zu 90% schlechte Erfahrungen dort, aber anderes Thema.

Irgendwie liegt es ja auf der Hand das neuere Server voller sind. Blizzard wird da auch nichts gegen tun. Jedenfalls nicht so wie sich es viele vorstellen. Blizzard macht vorher lieber weiter viele Dinge flexibler oder serverübergreifend.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (2. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> _Zwar Spiele ich kein Aion aber dort gibt es ein System welche die Population kontrolliert und weitere Erstellung von Chars auf den Servern, welche mit zu vielen einer Fraktion belastet sind, stoppen._​_Könnte ein Vorschlag sein den ich aber nicht bestätigen kann ohne Aion gespielt zu haben._​



jo, kann ich bestätigen, in Aion gibt es ein gutes system um starkes ungleichgewicht zu verhindern, da hat es aber auch große auswirkungen aufs endgame, das ja aus pvp besteht.


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2010)

Der Threadtitel passt nicht so ganz :>


----------



## wedøx (2. Oktober 2010)

Nethersturm suckt extrem und ist low vorallem favorite aka nonelool oder irgendwie so


----------



## Comp4ny (2. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> _Es kommt mittlerweile oft vor das Spieler "neu Anfangen" wollen._​



Absolut Richtig. Viele Spieler, mich eingeschlossen, warten nur auf das Addon um ein mehr oder weniger "neues" World of Warcraft zu erleben.
Ich habe meinen Account zb. derzeit inaktiv. Allerdings muss ich sagen das WoW für mich ab 2011 sowas von Irrelevant sein wird, weil es hammer geile MMOs 2011 geben wird, die einfach nur Unglaublich sind.

Ich meine jetzt nicht Star Wars oder Tera auf die ich mich auch sehr freue... sondern auf bisher größtenteils unbekannte MMOs die sowas von Genial sind bzw. man hier völlig neue Inhalte bietet die es bisher in keinem MMO gegeben hat. Klingt natürlich nach 0815-Gelaber... aber man sollte sich mal folgende Trailer anschauen bis zum Ende:

*Blade and Soul*
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cTUjfNQaCWw

*Continent of the Ninth*
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=B-gkFL7G8ow

Und mein bestes Higlight in dem man einfach nur Lachen und Staunen kann was man mit der Umgebung anstellen kann:

*Mabinogi Heroes* / *Vindictus Online*
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gnKJpXZxmyU


----------



## Kafka (2. Oktober 2010)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, können mal par Allianz Gilden nach Destromath transen? Da gibt es gefühlte 5 Allis. Und wenn man mal in SW oder IF steht sieht man gesamt gerade mal 10 Leute, davon die Meisten unter 80.


----------



## Azuran (2. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, können mal par Allianz Gilden nach Destromath transen? Da gibt es gefühlte 5 Allis. Und wenn man mal in SW oder IF steht sieht man gesamt gerade mal 10 Leute, davon die Meisten unter 80.



warum transt du nicht einfach weg? nu komm nicht das kostet zu viel , die die dahin transen sollen den kostet es ja auch nicht gerade wenig


----------



## Eldoriel (3. Oktober 2010)

Also Ich spiele jetzt seid ca. knapp 5 Jahren aufem Kult der Verdammten, und dort ist schon einiges passiert: zu classic zeiten waren die Verhältnisse ca. 60%/40% (oder 55/45%) Alli/Horde. In Bc wars sehr ausgewogen, genauso wie Anfang Wotlk. Tw wechselte regelmäßig den Besitzer. Mittlerweile, d.h. seit dem faction change, ham sich die Verhältnisse drastisch verschlechtert, vor allem im Bezug auf Tw. In unserer Bg frenzy hälts sich insgesamt die Wage, was die Win/lose Statistik angeht. Jedoch beträgt mittlerweile das Alli/Horde Verhältnis 35/70 %( gefühlte 10/90%). Allerdings hört man immer mehr, dass viele Allis zurücktransen, da sehr viele Kinder zur Horde gewechselt sind, und nun dort alles flamen. Kdv war einer der ersten 5 Server die eröffnet wurden. Es spielt sich immer noch relativ angenehm dort, vor allem, was die Population (insgesamt) betrifft. Von daher kann Ich dem Autor eigentlich nicht wirklich zustimmen, dass alte Server aussterben.

mfg Saio


----------



## Shaft13 (3. Oktober 2010)

Eldoriel schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;Also Ich spiele jetzt seid ca. knapp 5 Jahren aufem Kult der Verdammten, und dort ist schon einiges passiert: zu classic zeiten waren die Verhältnisse ca. 60%/40% (oder 55/45%) Alli/Horde. In Bc wars sehr ausgewogen, genauso wie Anfang Wotlk. Tw wechselte regelmäßig den Besitzer. Mittlerweile, d.h. seit dem faction change, ham sich die Verhältnisse drastisch verschlechtert, vor allem im Bezug auf Tw. In unserer Bg frenzy hälts sich insgesamt die Wage, was die Win/lose Statistik angeht. Jedoch beträgt mittlerweile das Alli/Horde Verhältnis 35/70 %( gefühlte 10/90%). Allerdings hört man immer mehr, dass viele Allis zurücktransen, da sehr viele Kinder zur Horde gewechselt sind, und nun dort alles flamen. Kdv war einer der ersten 5 Server die eröffnet wurden. Es spielt sich immer noch relativ angenehm dort, vor allem, was die Population (insgesamt) betrifft. Von daher kann Ich dem Autor eigentlich nicht wirklich zustimmen, dass alte Server aussterben.&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;mfg Saio&lt;br /&gt;


&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;<br /><br />

Habe gerade im offiziellen Forum von Kult der Verdammten den Tausendwinter Thread durchgelesen. <br /><br />Also laut den Zahlen hat Horde 82% Siege dort.<br />Generell hört sich das nicht so an,als ob das PvP ausgeglichen wäre, sondern komplett gekippt.<br />Obwohl Census aber 47% Allis auswirft bei den 80ern. Bei 60-80 soagr 49% Allies, also nach den Zahlen komplett ausgeglichen.


----------



## DiemoX (3. Oktober 2010)

So ein Beitrag gehört eher ins Realmforum als hier rein.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Will auch nach ca 3 Jahren wieder mal ne Runde WOW spielen,bevor die alte Gebiete kaputt gemacht werden.Hatte mir damals Die Todeskrallen ausgesucht,weil dort ein ca 52 zu 48 % Spielerverhältnis war, also quasi ausgeglichen.Gerade geschaut und was ist? Allianz hat noch 10% Spieler, Horde 90%.Also das ist heftig. Der Server ist komplett gekippt.Somit Server wechsel wohl angesagt. Ein Transfer ist kostenlos??


Zu Klassikzeiten war das ein bisschen umgekehrt. Mit Einführung von BC fing das dann langsam aber stätig sich zu drehen. Mit Einführung von WotLK und dem folgenden Fraktionwechsel der angeboten wurde, kippten viele Server. 
Ein Transfer ist nie kostenlos, es sei denn es werden wegen Überfüllung von Blizzard welche angeboten. Das dürfte also bei dir nicht der Fall sein. Pro Char sind also 20€ zu berappen. Ein Fraktionswechsel ebenfalls. 
Übrigens war dann der mögliche Fraktionswechsel dann zum Schluss der Todesstoß für einige Server. Man brauchte wenn man wechseln wollte eben keinen neuen Char mehr anfangen, was viele einfach als lästig empfanden.


----------



## ÜberNoob (3. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Erstens gibt es jetzt kaum mehr Allys, weil wir Hordler jetzt diese ganzen Flaschen am Hals haben.
> 
> [Tonnenweise Müll gelöscht] ... und wir ziehen BGs endlich wieder entspannt durch.



lol, bist du ein Troll oder wirklich so selbstverliebt ?!

ALLE Allies sind hirn- & schwanzlose Deppen, und Du und vielleicht elf weitere Hordler die absolute Elite die einhändig zu dritt mal eben 1kw alleine rocken?
träum weiter.


----------



## ÜberNoob (3. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und Rexxar, ohje ohje, ich kann nur jedem abraten diesen Server zu besuchen. Es scheint mir, als würde sich der Abschaum der WoW dort versammeln. Fast zu 90% schlechte Erfahrungen dort, aber anderes Thema.



Lol, echt? immer noch so schlimm? Ich bin vor 3 Jahren von Rexxar weg und hab auf Mithrilorden neu angefangen, genau aus dem Grund. Dachte es wäre meine persönliche subjektive Meinung, aber schon witzig daß es auch anderen so geht.


----------



## peezybaby (7. Oktober 2010)

ich würde jetzt gerne wieder neu mit wow anfangen auf horden seite. meint ihr eredar wäre noch sinnvoll oder gibts da noch andere alternativen? der server hatte mich bis jetzt am meisten angesprochen! gezockt wird dann pvp und pve


----------



## Tschubai (25. Oktober 2010)

also ich kram dann mal diesen thread hervor, um nichts neues aufmachen zu müssen!
meine frage passt auch irgendwie hier rein - ich suche nämlich für einen meiner chars das genaue gegenteil eines vollen servers!
ich suche einen ABSOLUT LEEREN SERVER! ist irgendjemandem vielleicht der ausgestorbenste server bekannt? ich habe zwar mal testweise auf diversen servern chars erstellt die laut "http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php?sort=server" als relativ gering bevölkert angezeigt werden, aber so richtig einsam kam ich mir dort nicht vor.......(meine gründe für so ne aktion spielen in diesem thema keine rolle!)

also nefarian war der "leerste" realm, den ich bis dato finden konnte! gibts nochwas "geisterhafteres"?


----------



## Echse/LS (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin auf Aegwynn aktiv und der Server ist alles andere als Tod - und der "jüngste" Server isser schon gar nicht ;-) *g*


----------



## Torti681 (25. Oktober 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizz hat mit dem Fraktionswechsel zwar was tolles erfunden, jedoch sollte man dazu auch eine Beschränkung der max. Hordler/Allys auf den Servern ansetzen, so das es nicht mehr als X Hordler auf dem Server geben kann. Vielleicht sollte Blizz aber auch einfach mal 1-2 Server zumachen oder kostenlose Fraktionswechsel anbieten, vielleicht würde sich dann ja mal was tun.




/sign


----------



## Daddelprinz (25. Oktober 2010)

coalas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also ich Spiele auf Terrordar auf der Allianz seite, schon seit Anfang an.
> Ich hatte jetzt eine längere WoW Pause, aber schaue da ich Spiele wieder^^.
> So nun will ich von euch wissen, wieso zum Kukuk da fast kein Schwein mehr ist (auf der Ally seite).
> ...



Tja irgend etwas stimmt nicht mit WoW. Nach Blizzards Aussagen steigt die Abonnentenzahl stetig, aber die Server werden immer leerer. Sehr eigenartig. Es geht langsam zu Ende. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Server zusammengelegt werden.


----------



## jeef (25. Oktober 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Server zusammengelegt werden.


Wird nie passieren also nicht in den nächsten 3Jahren
das wäre Blizzard viel zu schlechte Publicity. Die machen eher son Zeug
wie jetzt mit Ungoro von PvP zu PvE ^^ Weil sie wissen dann wird wieder voll
aber normaler weise auch da dann nur 1 Seite und zwar Allianz ;O


----------



## Howjin15 (25. Oktober 2010)

plastic schrieb:


> auf garrosh das selbe. jetzt ist es knapp 3 uhr früh und uns gehört endlich tw. nur dass man um solch unchristliche zeit keine ak25 gruppe mehr findet -.- ich hoff sowas kommt in zukunft nicht wieder, denn recht einsehen will ich es nicht, mir meine 264er hände für pve aus nem schlachtfeld zu holen, weil ich einfach kein würfelglück haben will und die tokens wenigstens auch bei andren gildis gut aufgehoben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und MINDESTENS die Doppelte Anzhal mehr Frustrierter Spieler, die sich das Set Hart erfarmt haben und nun jeder Bob in den Arsch geschoben bekommt? Schlimm genug das man sich mit frisch 80 innterhalb von 1 week auf Icc 25 (eventuell mit HM's) Hochpushen kann -.- 

btt: Arthas is Relativ ausgeglichen was das PvP angeht und Ally:Horde... Wies mit Raids uassieht kA Horde nur Gimp Rnds die mit Kingslayer nichtma 10er HM schaffen... ok außer Gunship X.x


----------



## Duselette (25. Oktober 2010)

defi schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Wir auf der Allyseite haben zu 95% TW und das egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
> Im Gegenzug verlieren wir aber auch 8 von 10 der serverübergreifenden BG´s. Das wiederum zeigt aber auch, dass unsere Allyspieler gar nicht so schlecht sind, nur die Leute von den anderen Servern sind scheisse. Wenn nur die Hälfte der Spieler in einem BG von unserem Server kommen, dann gewinnen wir komischerweise.
> Zumindest bei uns stirbt die Allianz nicht aus.



du könntest von der ewigen wacht sein... dort hat die allianz zu 95% TW & Co, die armen Hordler müssen sich damit zufrieden geben, die Allianz in der TW-Festung zu ganken.


----------



## Dabow (25. Oktober 2010)

Das kenn ich, wenn man sich nach einer Weile wieder einloggt und der Server TOT ist ! Darum hab ich meinen Twink auch auf meinen Mainrealm gezogen


----------



## xerkxes (25. Oktober 2010)

Kann nicht sein, die Spielerzahlen in WoW steigen seit Jahren kontinuierlich.


----------



## lord just (25. Oktober 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Tja irgend etwas stimmt nicht mit WoW. Nach Blizzards Aussagen steigt die Abonnentenzahl stetig, aber die Server werden immer leerer. Sehr eigenartig. Es geht langsam zu Ende. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Server zusammengelegt werden.



naja die einen server werden immer leerer und die anderen dafür immer voller. die sache ist einfach, dass einige server nen verdammt guten ruf haben (wie z.b. frostwolf) und alle da hin wollen oder aber die leute wollen auf nen anderen server, weil auf dem eigenen nicht genügend los ist oder es zu viele spieler der anderen fraktion gibt. ausserdem gibt es ja nicht nur die deutschen server sondern auch auch anderssprachige server und vor allem auf den russischen servern gibt es immer mehr spieler und auch in china geht mit dem release von wotlk die spielerzahl hoch.


und die leeren server werden nicht zusammen gelegt sondern einfach in eine andere serverart umgewandelt (pve zu pvp und andersherum) und dann gehen da meist die großen profigilden drauf, weil es da schön leer ist und man wahrscheinlich weniger lag hat als auf nen vollen server.


----------



## Duselette (25. Oktober 2010)

lord schrieb:


> und die leeren server werden nicht zusammen gelegt sondern einfach in eine andere serverart umgewandelt (pve zu pvp und andersherum) und dann gehen da meist die großen profigilden drauf, weil es da schön leer ist und man wahrscheinlich weniger lag hat als auf nen vollen server.



und dann kommen die ganzen fanboys und es wird wieder voll... der kreislauf des lebens


----------



## teroa (25. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, die Spielerzahlen in WoW steigen seit Jahren kontinuierlich.



ja im asiatischen raum.
us/eu sinken sie...


----------



## xTony montana (25. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, die Spielerzahlen in WoW steigen seit Jahren kontinuierlich.



ja bloss fangen alle an horde zu zocken auf den meisten servern hat die horde das sagen zb mein realm war vork napp nen jahr noch ally überzahl und nu sind alle zur horde gekommen


----------



## Bozzer (25. Oktober 2010)

franktionswechsel war der größte fehler aber jeder macht mal fehler deswegen kann man es verzeihen

PS: Ohne fraktionswechsel hätte ich vermutlich aufgehört weil mir die allianz auf meinem server aufn sack ging!!!!!!!


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. Oktober 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> also ich kram dann mal diesen thread hervor, um nichts neues aufmachen zu müssen!
> meine frage passt auch irgendwie hier rein - ich suche nämlich für einen meiner chars das genaue gegenteil eines vollen servers!
> ich suche einen ABSOLUT LEEREN SERVER! ist irgendjemandem vielleicht der ausgestorbenste server bekannt? ich habe zwar mal testweise auf diversen servern chars erstellt die laut "http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php?sort=server" als relativ gering bevölkert angezeigt werden, aber so richtig einsam kam ich mir dort nicht vor.......(meine gründe für so ne aktion spielen in diesem thema keine rolle!)
> 
> also nefarian war der "leerste" realm, den ich bis dato finden konnte! gibts nochwas "geisterhafteres"?



Da kann ich dir ungoro empfehlen der war schon immer leer und nun gibt es auch noch ein Free Trans weg von dort und ich kenn schon einige die den in Anspruch genommen haben. Un Goro ist aktuell noch ein PVP Server wird aber am 27.10 zum PVE Realm umgewandelt und dann als "Neue Spieler" deklariert. Blizzard hofft damit das der Server wieder voller wird


----------



## jeef (25. Oktober 2010)

@ teroa & xTony montana

denke eher sein post war Sarkasmus und so ;O

Zudem:Horde in Überzahl, das stimmt so eigentlich auch nicht.
Es gibt fast gleich viel Horde/Allie das Prob sind die Server
Allianz dominiert fast alle PvE & RP Server ... und Horde dafür PvP.

Allianz hat im allgemeinen halt 0 Interesse am PvP.


----------



## Failadin (25. Oktober 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Und MINDESTENS die Doppelte Anzhal mehr Frustrierter Spieler, die sich das Set Hart erfarmt haben und nun jeder Bob in den Arsch geschoben bekommt? Schlimm genug das man sich mit frisch 80 innterhalb von 1 week auf Icc 25 (eventuell mit HM's) Hochpushen kann -.-
> 
> btt: Arthas is Relativ ausgeglichen was das PvP angeht und Ally:Horde... Wies mit Raids uassieht kA Horde nur Gimp Rnds die mit Kingslayer nichtma 10er HM schaffen... ok außer Gunship X.x



Der Post war in etwa so sinnlos und dumm wie deine Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Arthas1993 (25. Oktober 2010)

> also nefarian war der "leerste" realm, den ich bis dato finden konnte! gibts nochwas "geisterhafteres"?



das stimmt auf dem hab ich mit WoW begonnen und bin mit lvl 56 auf'n andren realm gegangen und war überrascht wie voll das ah dort dann war


----------



## Snorry (25. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Also bleib cool, und warte einfach noch ein paar Monate...dann kommen all die sacklosen "Hilfe ich krieg im BG nur aufs mowl, horde ist soooo scheisse, und ich bin sooo gut das kannicht sein dass ICH verliere" - Hordler wieder zu euch zurück, ihr habt wieder volle Hütte und wir ziehen BGs endlich wieder entspannt durch.



/sign


----------



## TheNew (26. Oktober 2010)

BG ist auf Ambossar das gleiche wie bei allen anderen. Komischerweise sind wir in TW dagegen laufen dran und verlieren es nur mal bei Nacht.


----------



## BossRulE (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja.... Terrordar stirbt nicht aus! Nur die Allis  Könnten aber gern mal wieder mehr sein, ich bin froh wenn ich mal einen außerhalb von Dala oder Ironforge sehe ^-^


----------



## Luc - (26. Oktober 2010)

"Mimimimi....MimimimiMI!"

MfG Luc -


----------

